# iPhone - Call Display clarification needed



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Did search the forum for details about the Caller ID feature when used with the iPhone, and found 2 threads that did talk about it, but not in an elaborate manner.

I have added the Caller ID option to my phone plan and as per the Sales Rep on the phone, he stated that it is Caller ID + Name Display that I should get.

This isn't 100% accurate, since the names only show up for the people that I already have saved under my iPhone contacts.

For instance, I deleted my home phone number details from my Contacts list, and called my iPhone from home, the only thing that I got was the phone number, no name was displayed...

Is that how the iPhone works?

My brother is with Fido as well and he has got this option, and he can see both names and numbers at the same time even when the person who is calling isn't in his contacts list (phone book) - He is using an unlocked SE W810i.

Would appreciate your input on this guys.

Thanks.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've previously read on the some forum that this feature isn't supported by the iPhone at least yet. Its not a huge feature but would be helpful nonetheless for those random phone calls i agree.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

i thought that the iPhone came with caller id and visual voicemail.
how would voicemail be visual without caller id?

isn't the extra callerid with name display just an incompatible ripoff that fido lets their customers add without warning them?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Caller ID just shows the phone number of the other party calling you (if it is available)... Name Display actually shows you the registered name of the other party calling you. (Almost) All phones now a days support Caller ID, not all support Name Display. _The iPhone does NOT support Name Display_.


----------



## TGV (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you guys for your fast replies and for validating what I just found out after digging some more into Fido's website.

It turns out that the iPhone doesn't support the Name display part of the Caller ID option as G-Mo did mention.

Kinda sucks big time for such a sophisticated piece of technology...!

Here's the link that shows the Service Compatibility for the iPhone and other phone brands/models as well:

http://fido.ca/web/content/help/services_compatibility

Thanks once again guys for your input.

Cheers!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Perhaps it's on the "big list" of improvements coming in iPhone software 3.0 ...


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

chas_m said:


> Perhaps it's on the "big list" of improvements coming in iPhone software 3.0 ...


Not to change the subject but man I wish they would allow the ability to accept a calendar event!!!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

please clarify.
does the base $60 iPhone plan on Fido come with "Caller ID" or not? Do Visual Voicemail messages all just show up as 'unknown caller"?

as the "Name Display" package does absolutely nothing...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

jawknee said:


> please clarify.
> does the base $60 iPhone plan on Fido come with "Caller ID" or not? Do Visual Voicemail messages all just show up as 'unknown caller"?
> 
> as the "Name Display" package does absolutely nothing...


pretty sure it's an add on feature, but i love it. i find it very handy to see how's calling and adding their name is just plain neat.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jawknee said:


> please clarify.
> does the base $60 iPhone plan on Fido come with "Caller ID" or not? Do Visual Voicemail messages all just show up as 'unknown caller"?
> 
> as the "Name Display" package does absolutely nothing...


The base $60 iPhone plan comes with Caller ID, VVM messages who's numbers you do not have in your phone just show up as the phone number.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> The base $60 iPhone plan comes with Caller ID, VVM messages who's numbers you do not have in your phone just show up as the phone number.


so i don't understand... why are they selling a feature which is not compatible with the iPhone for an extra $6?


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

For the extra $6 you're basically getting call display of the phone # only, unless the person is in your contact list, as others have stated.
If you don't pay for it you won't see any number when they call (not positive on this).

There is also the feature that you can block your # when calling out. Just a toggle switch back and forth. Easy to switch on/off.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowy said:


> For the extra $6 you're basically getting call display of the phone # only, unless the person is in your contact list, as others have stated.
> If you don't pay for it you won't see any number when they call (not positive on this).
> 
> There is also the feature that you can block your # when calling out. Just a toggle switch back and forth. Easy to switch on/off.


So the base $60 plan doesn't include caller id?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

jawknee said:


> so i don't understand... why are they selling a feature which is not compatible with the iPhone for an extra $6?


IT IS compatible. Caller ID shows you the PHONE NUMBER of the person calling, which the iPhone DOES support.

The iPhone will not show you the NAME (name display) of the person calling you UNLESS that person is in your Contacts list.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

kevleviathan said:


> IT IS compatible. Caller ID shows you the PHONE NUMBER of the person calling, which the iPhone DOES support.
> 
> The iPhone will not show you the NAME (name display) of the person calling you UNLESS that person is in your Contacts list.


So fido are making back $6 of the "No SAF" by charging ppl for callerid w/ name display... The latter part unused with iphone as it's not compatible?

Is there anyone on fido with the base $60 plan with no extras that can speak to this?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Just to save us all a little time ... how many times are you going to ask variations of the same question, and receive variations on the same clear and direct answer, before you finally figure this out?

PS. On your behalf, I scoured the net looking to see if "Name Display" was going to be supported in iPhone software 3.0. So far, I cannot find any confirmation that it will, but that does not mean it won't.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jawknee said:


> So the base $60 plan doesn't include caller id?


I just looked it up on the Fido website to make sure... I wasn't explicit in my response before, I am going to make it as clear as possible now.

The $60 iPhone plan from Fido *includes* Visual Voicemail.

The $60 iPhone plan from Fido *does NOT include* Call Display (aka Caller ID). (It includes Call Waiting and Conference Call)

At this point, you have VVM, but it does not disclose phone number or name of who the message is from in the VVM application. (As I understand it, this is because the iPhone is designed by a US company, and in the US Call Display is free/included by almost every cellular provider, where in Canada, the networks are still charging for the service.)

On top of the above $60 iPhone plan, you can add Fido Options. Fido Options are generic and can be added to ANY Fido phone plan. If you want Call Display (aka Caller ID) YOU HAVE TO ADD IT AS AN OPTION.

$6 adds the Call Display with Name Display option to your phone. For the iPhone, only the Call Display aspect of this option actually works, so yes, in essence if you add this option to your iPhone, you are partially paying for a service you cannot use (and this is disclosed at the bottom of the Fido Options page). To be fair, I am pretty sure that before they introduced Name Display, the Call Display option used to still be $6, so, in reality, you are getting a service for free you cannot use.

Fido also has what are called iPhone Value Packs, which bundle a number of options together with a "value" price:

For $15 you can get Call Display only, WhoCalled, 2,500 text messages, Caller Ring Trax and Call Forwarding (2,500 minutes / month).

For $20 you can get Call Display only, Who Called, 10,000 text messages, Caller Ring Trax, Evenings starting at 5pm and Call Forwarding (2,500 minutes / month).

Yes, the value packs are more expensive and have a lot of stuff you may not use (the $15 is worth it if you want Call Display and use a lot of texts), so, if you just want Call Display, your cheapest option is to pay for the $6 Call Display and Name Display...

Now, I think that should cover it!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Just to save us all a little time ... how many times are you going to ask variations of the same question, and receive variations on the same clear and direct answer, before you finally figure this out?


well if you actually read the thread from start to finish, there are multiple answers. 

thanks to g-mo for actually writing the clear response.

so now my question is answered. 

and no, I don't care about name display, I was just curious as to why this was being sold on iPhone plans, if the $60 base plan came with regular callerid (which is doesnt. -thanks g mo)


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

For Fido you're better off going with the $25 voice plan (unlimited txt), the $25 data plan and the $10 iPhone value pack as the cost is still $60 but you now get Caller ID included in the price. The difference is that the cheaper voice plans don't have as many day time minutes that the $60 iPhone plan does but for me since evenings/weekends are unlimited its not an issue.


----------

